# Should I buy a DeWalt 746 Table Saw



## jhnlittl (Oct 26, 2011)

I have searched the forum for table saw information and while I have found some good information, most of the threads are 3 to 4 years old. There are 2 ads for Dewalt 746 table saws in my area ($600 and $675). I see that this model is discontinued and I haven't seen a Dewalt replacement. Should I avoid these saws? Would hate to get a "lemon". The few reviews I have found are mixed - from piece of junk to good buy. Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

I read once in an issue of American Woodworker that the 746 uses a special motor that's only available from DeWalt. If the saw is discontinued, chances are so are the parts.

Other than that little bit of info, I have no experience with this saw. Hopefully someone else will come along shortly to provide more info.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The 746 is a pretty well built saw, but as Chris pointed out the motors have a proprietary mount, plus the fence wasn't great, most came with steel wings, DC was questionable, and they they predate riving knives...all and all they're asking ~ $150-$200 more than they're worth IMHO. 

If you have 220v, a nice 3hp cabinet saw is a possibility in that price range. If you're limited to 120v, $650 buys a pretty decent updated hybrid type contractor saw with a warranty and return privileges, or least goes along way towards a good one.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

knotscott said:


> The 746 is a pretty well built saw, but as Chris pointed out the motors have a proprietary mount, plus the fence wasn't great, most came with steel wings, DC was questionable, and they they predate riving knives...all and all they're asking ~ $150-$200 more than they're worth IMHO.
> 
> If you have 220v, a nice 3hp cabinet saw is a possibility in that price range. If you're limited to 120v, $650 buys a pretty decent updated hybrid type contractor saw with a warranty and return privileges, or least goes along way towards a good one.



If limited to 120 volts, and can find one, an early Unisaw, with a "bullet" motor, would be perfect. They came in 1 and 1.5 hp. I have a 1 hp one and it does what it needs to do. With a t square style fence on it (I put a Jet Exacta on mine) it's a sweet saw.


----------



## jhnlittl (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I will stay away from that Dewalt and keep looking at Craigslist. I also looked at a Grizzly G0715P10" Hybrid Table Saw with Riving Knife that is $794 plus $94 shipping. It requires a wiring modification to use 110 but it looks pretty simple. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Tablesaw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

jhnlittl said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think I will stay away from that Dewalt and keep looking at Craigslist. I also looked at a Grizzly G0715P10" Hybrid Table Saw with Riving Knife that is $794 plus $94 shipping. It requires a wiring modification to use 110 but it looks pretty simple.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Tablesaw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P


I've been eyeballing that Grizzly myself:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jhnlittl said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think I will stay away from that Dewalt and keep looking at Craigslist. I also looked at a Grizzly G0715P10" Hybrid Table Saw with Riving Knife that is $794 plus $94 shipping. It requires a wiring modification to use 110 but it looks pretty simple.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Tablesaw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P


That looks like a better deal ...


----------

